# dang.....



## mr sarcastic (Nov 2, 2006)

http://medford.craigslist.org/cto/1732067035.html


----------



## nich.j.anderson (May 18, 2008)

mr sarcastic said:


> Not quite sure on the year but everyone loves a VW. Make me an offer


 Everyone loves a VW 
beautiful really, the combination of words if I do say so myself.


----------



## borellsoffun (May 26, 2004)

Seems like an odd place to be parked at. Maybe there's a dead body in it?

Some new glass and air in the tires and she's ready to roll!


----------



## mr sarcastic (Nov 2, 2006)

The problem with that is that no one makes that glass for a quantum coupe.


----------



## vwquantum (May 13, 2010)

lexsan it,,its what race car drivers use..:screwy:


----------

